# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Почему тут не помагают?

## Неудачник высшего уровня

Почему на этом форуме нельзя спросить совета как умереть? Выходит мне нужна помощь и даже тут не помогут. Боюсь забанят и тему сотрут.

От решения до самоубийства меня отделяет примерно 72 часа. Это связано с техническими трудностями. Жопа в том что если решение принято утром, то уже под вечер запал ослабевает... а что будет утром через 3 дня (время х) и боюсь себе представить - зря потраченное время на подготовку. Нужен толчёк, как его получить?

----------


## Неудачник высшего уровня

Я тоже не вижу никакой "пропасти смерти". Считаю самоубийство достойным поступком достойным уважения. (тока не надо меня банить за это)

----------


## nain

раньше был раздел способы суицида, жаль удалили, а вообще суицид не должен быть спонтанным, может не получится(проверено на собственном опыте), я уже 2 месяца подготавливаюся

----------


## Дмитрий_9

ну значит пока не готов. Я 4 года иду к последнему толчку...и только сейчас готов

----------


## Топорик

Прочитав это, вы подумаете , что я ничего не понимаю, что ,возможно, я не встречался с такими проблемами , какие пришлось вам пережить. Но я хочу сказать- если случилось так, что смерть стала для вас единственным выходом, почему бы не поступить иначе? Почему бы не закрыть все связи, продать все , что имели , переехать в другой город и начать жизнь сначала? Я не могу вас осуждать за ваш выбор, ибо мне не известна ваша история. К тому же я и у меня в жизни есть проблемы, из-за которых я и оказался здесь. Но почем бы вам просто не попробовать? Какая разница, сегодня - завтра вы собираетесь убить себя.

----------


## Unity

Смерть предполагает завершение всяческой активности, брошенной на выживание (работы, налогов, сна и пробуждения, неких отношений с иными людьми). 
Выбор жизни на распутье размышлений о саморазрушении подразумевает новую Борьбу - в новых декорациях, с новыми работами, с новыми людьми - на прежних условиях, с теми же банкнотами, с теми же мерзкими будильниками почти каждое сущее утро, с прежними программами по новому кругу. 
Ну и с прежним своим мозгом и умом, с прежними нейронными связями, с прежними моделями поведения, с прежним же характером ну и темпераментом, с прежними привычками и шаблонами своего мышления. 
"Начиная жизнь с чистого листа - не меняем почерк". Не меняем фабулу любимых историй, сюжетные линии, образы главных героев. 
Посему, коль вспомнить Платона - каждый из нас - часть Мировой Души. Низшедшая ну и деградировавшая к уровню материи. 
Отметая свою оболочку, сотканную с пепла умерших светил, малая душа возвращается к Истоку, в родной "океан". 
Это и есть главное. 
Покончить с ограничениями, порождёнными материей; покончить с терзаниями.

----------


## sos123

я тоже искал специально суицид форум чтоб узнать как это сделать лучше. просто гугл банит все что с этим  связано изза законов...

----------


## muk666

да. везде банят. вокруг только психологи . которые предлагают помочь за 5тр в час. супер. я то же хотел бы знать легкий способ

----------


## Morfei

Читая всё это я прям чувствую себя неудачником!
У меня было 9 попыток и все они без результатны. Самое смешное, что эти попытки ни кто не замечал! Хотя этого я и пытался добиться.
Ну уже всё забесила и вскоре плонирую пойти вабанк, но если не дождаться идеальных условий, то и до оваща не далеко.
По этой причине и возникают проблемы. Если кто знает 100% способ, главное чтобы не демонстративно и не дорого, то промьба напишите!

----------


## Крінж

У меня даде пяти тыщ нету, от падлы ;/

----------


## Traumerei

Потому что никто никому ничего не должен. Если нет расписки конечно.

----------

